
An Ellsworth Toohey Award for Zoe Schiffer - samdung
https://eggonomy.com/blogs/news/ellsworth-toohey-award-for-zoe-schiffer
======
sloka
I'm pretty saddened a single report can bring down all the hardwork and dreams
of founders. I'm glad people like Paul Graham weighed in in support.

